# On Q Pain Pump



## Leandra (Oct 6, 2011)

Has anyone billed for the insertion of an On Q Pain Pump following c-section? This is another first for me...

Thanks for any help.

Leandra


----------



## dpetersen (Oct 6, 2011)

We used to bill for On-Q but none of the insurance companies would pay.  Doctors opted not to continue.


----------



## syllingk (Oct 11, 2011)

Same here. Most wont pay for it but it is 
11981-51
338.28


----------

